# Colombian League 27-28/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 25, 2008)

Deportivo Cali (N) v America de Cali (N)
 27/11/2008 01:30 GMT
  2.40 3.20 2.55 statsAll Bets (1) 
Deportivo Pereira v Atletico Junior
 27/11/2008 01:30 GMT
  2.00 3.20 3.25 statsAll Bets (1) 
Atletico Nacional (N) v Independiente Medellin (N)
 28/11/2008 01:30 GMT
  2.65 3.20 2.30 statsAll Bets (1) 
Tolima v La Equidad
 28/11/2008 01:30 GMT
  1.65 3.40 4.50 statsAll Bets (1)


----------

